# 2011 Cardiac Cath codes and new billing sheets



## DebbiePottsEngland

Has anyone started updating there Cardiac Cath billing sheets yet?  I would love to see some to help me get an Idea on how to organize mine so that the doctor does not get confused.

thanks
debbie


----------



## Jim Pawloski

debbiep said:


> Has anyone started updating there Cardiac Cath billing sheets yet?  I would love to see some to help me get an Idea on how to organize mine so that the doctor does not get confused.
> 
> thanks
> debbie



Are you just looking for the new cath lab codes, or do you want the interventional codes also?

Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## DebbiePottsEngland

Jim Pawloski said:


> Are you just looking for the new cath lab codes, or do you want the interventional codes also?
> 
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC



I would be happy to have both if it isn't too much trouble.  my email address is dpotts@dicksonmd.com

THanks


----------



## 634sg4fs65g4fg

Could you send to me too? Thank you!! gdavis@cvcllp.com


----------



## efuhrmann

Jim,
Would you mind forwarding to lfuhrmann@longmontclinic.com as well??  You're the bomb!


----------



## cahagan

Jim,
Would you mind forwarding both sets to chagan@cchealthcare.com as well? Thank you very much.


----------



## pdrgos

*2011 cardiac cath & vasc billing sheets*

I would love the billing sheets too.  email is djdrgos@comcast.net.


----------



## peeya

Can you please send me the billing sheets as well. My email id is peeya_walia@yahoo.com


----------



## gski

*2010 Cath codes*

I would love a copy also!  ggrubinski@michiganhvs.com Thank you


----------



## aforsythe

We have started to update ours but our physicians really do not care for them.  I would be interested to have a copy to see how other offices are setting up the sheets, maybe I can find a common ground with our physicians.  My email is: amcdermitt@ac-pc.com.  Thank you so much!


----------



## ibetiger

I'd too be interested in seeing what you have come up with.  I am attending a webinar today regarding this subject by Jim Collins.  We need to change our charge ticket anyway. ..   If you could send it to me as well I'd be greatful. 

sdougherty@mcvh-vcu.edu 

Thanks so much!


----------



## mshelly87

I would love it if you could forward me a copy as well mathwaits@cvc-pc.com.Thanks


----------



## Jim Pawloski

mshelly87 said:


> I would love it if you could forward me a copy as well mathwaits@cvc-pc.com.Thanks



Could you check the e-mail address you sent me.  I'm having trouble sending it.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## sharper

Please send me a copy of both to  sharper@civadallas.com
Thanks so much,
Susan


----------



## superorozco

I would love it if you could forward me a copy as well   to:  kathysuper@thic.com

thank you so much


----------



## hhoak

I would be interested in the breakdown of cath codes as well.. I am currently just trying piece it all together. hhdaisy28@aol.com
Heather CPC


----------



## grace07

*Need billing slips changed.*

Hi could anyone forward a copy of their billing slip to me as well.   I would greatly appreciate it. 

fordg@einstein.edu is my email address. 

Thanks, 

Grace


----------



## kdixey

I would also like a copy forwarded, karen_dixey@apms.biz
Thank You


----------



## kcookmeyer

I would greatly appreciate if you could email it to me also at kcookmeyer@svrscardio.com

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## KKCODER

*Billing Sheets*

Would anyone mind sending to me also?  

kerik@omsc.net


Thanks!!
Keri


----------



## jlb102780

Hi Jim, 

Could you also send me a copy of what you have. My email is jlb102780@yahoo.com. Thanks so much!


----------



## heraldje

cahagan said:


> Jim,
> Would you mind forwarding both sets to chagan@cchealthcare.com as well? Thank you very much.


Would mind sending both sets and the billing sheets to me please. My email is: heraldje@sjhlex.org
Thank You


----------



## Diana Conrad

Would love to see both sheets too if you are still sending them. My email address is :
diana.conrad@CSAUH.com 
Thank You!!


----------



## BevWheeler

I would also love a copy of both code sets! My email is bev.wheeler@medisync.com 
Thank you so much!


----------



## ERIC_MPB

Count me in too if you dont mind 
eric@mpbllc.com

Thank you!


----------



## carps14

Me too please!!  carps14@msn.com


----------



## taralyn1

*2011 Cardiac Cath codes & new billing sheets*

May I also have a copy onesourcemedbill@juno.com   Thank you taralyn


----------



## cluke

I would greatly appreciate copies also. Thanks so much!

cwalsh@heartdrs.com


----------



## 10marty

Jim Pawloski said:


> Are you just looking for the new cath lab codes, or do you want the interventional codes also?
> 
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC



Jim,

I would appreciate a set of your coding sheets as well.  Trying to work thru these codes, pretty confusing.  Would love to share with my doc's.  My e-mail is marty@cvcllp.net.

Thank you


----------



## darbc

I would appreciate both also -- thank you!    darbc@aol.com


----------



## LOVE2CODE

Jim Pawloski said:


> Are you just looking for the new cath lab codes, or do you want the interventional codes also?
> 
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC





Jim,

Please send me a copy...

Thanks,

ythaskins@verizon.net


----------



## armymomryan

Jim,

Could I get a copy too please.  dcloud@questns.com

Thank you so much !


----------



## tmcmahan

*cath sheets*

would you mind forwarding the sheets to me @ tammykchg@yahoo.com? thanks!


----------



## vsmith

Jim Pawloski said:


> Are you just looking for the new cath lab codes, or do you want the interventional codes also?
> 
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC



Jim , Can you send me a copy of the cath lab and inventional codes too. my email is vsmith25@roadrunner.com thanks. Vicki


----------



## vsmith

Jim can you resend me the copy for cath lab and inventional codes . My email was full but now it is corrected thanks Vicki


----------



## tmcmahan

Jim, 
I would be forever grateful  if you could forward the cath and vascular sheets to me, we are now working on revising our charge sheets to reflect 2011 CPT codes.
Thanks, Tammy
kchgtammy@yahoo.com


----------



## skildare

I would love a copy of these as well if you are still sending them out.  shannon.kildare@gfclinic.com  Thanks!


----------



## carolt

I WOULD APPRECIATE THE INFO AS WELL INCLUDING THE SHEETS. THANKS CLT
Carol.thiel@heart-center.com


----------



## kdmedconsulting

Can you send the billing forms to kdmedconsulting@aol.com 

Thank you!


----------



## jhcpc09

I would love to see a copy too!   Theses new codes are a doozy.   please email to Jhowell2@ghs.org.


----------



## Vicki Graham

*Vicki Graham, CPC Cardiology Consultants*

Could you please send these sheets to me, also? My e-mail address is Vicki_Graham@cardiologyconsultants.com. I appreciate your help!


----------



## bwilliams1

Jim

I would like a copy as well. My email address is EHAYES@summithealth.org.

Thank You.


----------



## tgembjork

*2011 cath and peripheral codes*

Jim-

I have started my changes, but it looks so confusing..I think I will be frustrating some physicians..would you mind sharing yours with me..

you can e-mail them to me @ tbjork@dca-pa.com

Thanks so much

Teresa M. Gemma- Bjork, CPC


----------



## howland6

*CPT Heart Cath Codes 2011 sheet*



Jim Pawloski said:


> Are you just looking for the new cath lab codes, or do you want the interventional codes also?
> 
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC



Could you please email me the heart cath sheets for 2011 you have created?  I would be very appreciative.  cpc03@mmponline.com

Thanks!


----------



## SKramer

*would like a copy too please*

I would be interested to have a copy to see how other offices are setting up the sheets
  my email is skramercpc@verizon.net  Thank you so much!


----------



## scrappingal

Will you please forward me this information also?  Thank you so much in advance!!
clugge@precisionpractice.com


----------



## DKNAPP

Would you mind sending me your list of the new cath & interventional codes also: danik@swheart.com. Thank you.


----------



## tbanks75

*Copy of Interventional/Cath Billing Sheets*

I would also be interested to have a copy to see how other offices are setting up the sheets
my email is TBanks@carolinaeasthealth.com    Thank you so much for your help !!!!


----------



## jfye@baycare.net

*Billing Sheets*

Hi Jim,

Could you please send me the sheets also...  Jfye@baycare.net

Thanks so much!


----------



## phoyt

*Billing sheets*

I would love to have a copy of the cath and interventional sheets please.  My email is phoyt.cva@centurytel.net

I really appreciate you doing this.


----------



## sder68

Jim,
Would you please forward those to me also at  sder@knology.net
Thank you so much!


----------



## Henrietta Bonds

*Billing Sheets*

Can you please send me a copy of the billing sheets, also?  My email address is hmbonds@carilionclinic.org.

Thanks


----------



## agott

*2011 cpt cath codes*

Would you mind sending me your list of the new cath & interventional codes also: autumngott@grcardio.com. Thank you.


----------



## jcee

*2011 coding*

May I please get a copy of both sheets?  jcoxswc@yahoo.com

Thanks


----------



## kwinslow

I would love a copy of  code sheets, if someone has them my email karin.winslow@providence-health.org Thanks it would be a big help!


----------



## klcampbe

*I would love a copy also*

If you don't mind, I would love a copy also.

Kyle.campbell@imail.org

Thanks!


----------



## Petisa

Please add me to the list.  cbh824@yahoo.com


----------



## GBielskis

*New Cardiac Cath codes*

I would appreciate a list of new cardiology cath and stent codes faxed to me also.  Thank you.  My e-mail is gbielskis@cimich.com
Gail B


----------



## laurap

*2011 Cardiac Cath Billing Sheets*

Could you please send me a copy too? I would really appreciate it. My info is below. Thanks. 

Laura L. Porter, CPC
Jamestown Area Medical Associates
15 S Main St Suite 300
Jamestown, NY 14701
Ph #: 716-488-1877 ext 2006
Fax #: 716-488-0927
Email: laura.porter@jamahealthcare.com


----------



## bdye

*bdye*

I would love to receieve both of these, also!  Thank you soooooo much!


----------



## bdye

*bdye*

I guess it would be a good idea to give you my e-mail address - sorry about that.

bdye@covhlth.com

Thanks again.

Betty


----------



## bdye

*bdye*

Neglected to add my e-mail address:

bdye@covhlth.com

Thanks


----------



## bdye

Would love to receive these also!

bdye@covhlth.com

Thank you, 
Betty


----------



## acgtammy

I would love to have a copy too!  acgtammy@bellsouth.net  Also,  has anyone heard of ICD checks changing?


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com

I can see you are getting bombarded with requests for the information to be forwarded.

If it is not an impostion I would be greatly appreciative if you could also forward me the same information.

My work email is kelly.bazarte@trinityhealth.org

address is PO Box 1735
                Minot, ND 58702

Which ever route is convenient for you is fine by me.

Thank you so much! :O)


----------



## KGerlings

I would love a copy as well. Thanks so much! Kathren_dresen@dmgaz.org


----------



## shell3559

I would love a copy as well. Thanks so much! 
shell3559@verizon.net


----------



## carol s harris

i would love a copy also.
scharris1@hotmail.com

thanks in advance.


----------



## scdavis

*Heart Cath and Interventional Billing Sheet*

Jim could you please send me a copy of the billing sheets for caths and interventional.  I really appreciate it, I am somewhat confused.


Stacy Davis, CPC
Stacy.Davis@blessinghospital.com


----------



## apmay31

*Cardiac Catheterization and Peripheral Coding Sheets*

Is there somewhere I can go to get new Cardiac Catheterization and Peripheral Vascular coding sheets for 2011?  If s, please e-mail me at agallagher@greatvalleycardiology.com.  Thank you.


----------



## Jim Pawloski

apmay31 said:


> Is there somewhere I can go to get new Cardiac Catheterization and Peripheral Vascular coding sheets for 2011?  If s, please e-mail me at agallagher@greatvalleycardiology.com.  Thank you.



Can I have mine too!  (lost my place on who I have sent this to!)


----------



## sobermeier

*2011 Cardiac Cath Codes and new bililng sheets*

Could you please sent this to me also, i have been working on this for the past week and I am also totally lost. You can email me at sobermei@affinityhealth.org.
Thank you very much in advance.

Sue CPC.


----------



## yvette31

Jim, If possible can you foward me a copy of your  billing sheets for both cath and interventional .  I would really appreciate your help
 my email is  ymoriel@foothillcardiology.com


----------



## tbenz1

I am sure you are swamped with emails, but may I please have a copy of your billing shhets to compare?   My email is tbenz@HAVI-North.com


----------



## tbenz1

Jim, I also wanted to know your advice on whether or not to go for a CIRRC or CCC, I am already a CPC. Our doctors are both invasive and interventionalists. My background is general surgery and Hem/Onc, so I am new at this, but I do not want both certifications due to the amount of CEU's that would be required. I would create a new post about this to hear others feedback, but I dont know how.  
Thank You
Tammy Benz, CPC
Largo, FL


----------



## Cfoster

*Could I also get an example of a billing sheet?*

Please email me any examples of billing sheets that you might have.
Thanks!

charla@mdbs.biz


----------



## pbarrera

*Billing sheets*

Hi if u get them could you pls send billing sheet to me thankyou

bxgal@ptd.net


----------



## klein

*2011 cardiac cath codes.*

Could you please send me a copy of both sets?
Thank you, Sheila Klein sheila.klein@va.gov


----------



## christymat24

Please forward me you coding sheets also @ cmatthews@comporium.net

THanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## mrsjackimiller@aol.com

Jim Pawloski said:


> Are you just looking for the new cath lab codes, or do you want the interventional codes also?
> 
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


Jim, 

Could we get a copy of those sheets as well?  Thanks so much!  Email: polly@fwcardio.com


----------



## tamlyn1114

Jim,
Could I get a copy of your billing sheets as well?
Thank you and everyone who posts here for all your help!
Tammy

Email:  tammyp@harbinclinic.com


----------



## MCNA217

*2011 codes*

Hi

I would love to have a copy of anyone's 2011 cath superbills (cath sheets) as well. I am torn whether to replace the outdated codes or create some sort of crosswalk. Any samples would be appreciated.

Thanks

Beth

beth.aldridge@ncmahealth.com


----------



## KTOWNSEL

Hey Jim, I need one too, please! Thanks. K. Townsel
ktownsel@bellsouth.net


----------



## Jim Pawloski

above done ( Just keeping my place)
If you did not get a copy (see how many posts) re-e-mail me.
Thanks Jim


----------



## jafrost44

*2011 Cardiology Billing Sheet*

I would appreciate it if you could send me a billing sheet with the crosswalk for the new Cardiology codes. My email is jaf.ccroft@yahoo.com


----------



## knystrand@hotmail.com

So now the coronary injection, lv gram and S & I  are both included in the cpt code 93542


----------



## valleycoder

jim, 
i'd love a copy as well! understanding and teaching the changes is quite challenging!

valleycoder@gmail.com


thanks and happy new year!


----------



## Jim Pawloski

knystrand@hotmail.com said:


> So now the coronary injection, lv gram and S & I  are both included in the cpt code 93542



It's all in one now!  Makes it a little easier.

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## knash360

*2011 new cardiac codes and billing sheets*

Would it at all be possible to get a copy of your 2011 cardiac and intervention billing sheet?  We would appreciate any help with this.  My e-mail address is knash360@yahoo.com.

Thank you!


----------



## jredde

*2011 new cardiac codes and billing sheets*

I would appreciate a copy as well!  jredde@wildblue.net

Janice Redden


----------



## sbriceno

*new*

i really need a copy as well--i am new and having a very hard time in learning this.....please email to sbriceno@louisianaspine.org or fax to 318-6295432    attention shana 

thanks so much


----------



## smw1001

Would someone be kind enough to email me billing sheets for 2011 cardiac caths and interventions as well as  peripheral vascular studies to my email at smwade1001@yahoo.com.  I am currently working on these and could use some outside input.  I'd also interested in seeing what other cardiology practices are using as these new codes for 2011 are giving me a run for my money!! Happy New Year to anyone and everyone who could help me out with this.

Sylvia


----------



## armymomryan

Happy New Year All !!

I sent everyone in this thread that has asked for a crosswalk between 2010 and 2011 codes.  The new codes Jim sent are great, it gives you all the new codes but doesn't actually give you the crosswalk between the two years.  I purchased the "CPT changes, an insider's view" book and it has this great chart of which 2011 codes will replace which 2010 codes.  Enjoy All !!


----------



## smw1001

Armymomryan - It would be great if I could receive this.  Please email to smwade1001@yahoo.com.

Thanks


----------



## yayasjfp

*Cath lab codes*



debbiep said:


> I would be happy to have both if it isn't too much trouble.  my email address is dpotts@dicksonmd.com
> 
> THanks



Jim,
I woiuld like to have a copy of the new Cath lab codes and interventional codes also. I am working on updating our billing sheets as well.

Thanks
Janie Pias, CPC-P
Red River Cardiology
jfpias@bellsouth.net


----------



## seychelle

*Cardiology 2010/2011 crosswalk, please!*

Hi there,

May I please also have the 2010 to 2011 cardiology crosswalk...?

Thank you so much!  My email is seychelle6@msn.com.

Linda Gillette, CPC


----------



## Cmarlh

*2011 Cath Codes*

Would someone be kind enough to email me billing sheets for 2011 cardiac caths and interventions as well as peripheral vascular studies to my email at rebekkah@rocketmail.com.


----------



## Jim Pawloski

Cmarlh said:


> Would someone be kind enough to email me billing sheets for 2011 cardiac caths and interventions as well as peripheral vascular studies to my email at rebekkah@rocketmail.com.



dittos


----------



## sslater

*2011 Cath Codes/CrossWalk/etc...*

Would someone please send me the 2011 caths/interventions billing sheets as well.  I am still "tweaking" my new ones and would love to see examples of others!  Thank you!!!  

shonna.slater@neabaptistclinic.com


----------



## anita644

Could someone, please, forward those sheets to me? My email is ana.benitez@MIMA.com

Thank you


----------



## jsoupb

Would you please send me the crosswalk I would really appreciate it!
jcblasiak@comcast.net


----------



## jsoupb

If you don't mind can you please send me the 2011 cardiac caths and interventions. Thank you in advance.  jcblasiak@comcast.net


----------



## MFaulkner

If you wouldn't mind could you also fwd both to M.smithwkhl@gmail.com, thank you this will be a big help


----------



## fruit

could you send me both ritajsoleby@bellsouth.net Thank You


----------



## cpeters

*2011 cath codes fee slips*

Jim,
Please send them to me also.  clp@samhealth.org
Thanks


----------



## coder.ymc

*2011 Cardiac Cath*

Could you email me a copy of both Cardiac Cath and Interventions. Would greatly appreciate it.

 Thank you, 
 Yvonne
billing211@apexcardiology.com


----------



## npirnat

*cardiology charge slips*

I would like a copy if possible.  I need to convey to the providers they need to restructure their procedure notes to communicate exactly what they have done to optimize additional coding.  thanks,


----------



## bcevans36

I would love it if you would send them to me as well. My email address is bcevans36@yahoo.com.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## sdballinger

Jim, I woul greatly appreciate a copy of both of your billing sheets. Any info would be helpful. My email is sdballinger@seton.org


----------



## mlwcpc

*Crosswalk-armymomryan*

Would it be possible for you send that also to me?



armymomryan said:


> Happy New Year All !!
> 
> 
> I sent everyone in this thread that has asked for a crosswalk between 2010 and 2011 codes.  The new codes Jim sent are great, it gives you all the new codes but doesn't actually give you the crosswalk between the two years.  I purchased the "CPT changes, an insider's view" book and it has this great chart of which 2011 codes will replace which 2010 codes.  Enjoy All !!


----------



## lisajenks519

*Cardiology*

Would someone mind passing the crosswalks to me...

lisak@pracfirst.com

Thanks!


----------



## Rochelle Fillyaw

could you please send the crosswalk to me.  I would greatly appreciate.  Happy New Year!!

rvanleer@ymail.com


----------



## cahitalia

*2011 cath and interventional billing sheet*

Jim,
 If you don't mind can you e-mail me a copy, too.  would appreciate it very much.  here's my e-mail cahacc@yahoo.com.  Thanks.


----------



## tlb8

*2011 Cath codes billing sheet*

Jim,

Could you please send the billing sheet to me as well?
I sure would appreciate it.  Thank you.

Tracey

Tbonner@jpshealth.org


----------



## dhusby

*2011 Cardiac Billing Sheets*



Jim Pawloski said:


> Are you just looking for the new cath lab codes, or do you want the interventional codes also?
> 
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC



Hi Jim!  Will you please email me both billing sheets - cardiac cath and interventional?  Thanks so much!

My email address is Debbie.Husby@rivhs.com


----------



## donnamarks

*2011 cath lab & interventional sheets*

Jim, 
Could you send me a copy of both, I would appreciate it!

Thank you so much!

Donna Marks, CPC, CCS-P

donna.b.marks@lahey.org


----------



## eagomar

If someone doesn't mind forwarding this to me as well, it would be greatly appreciated.

eagomar@yahoo.com

Thanks so much,
Erica


----------



## Angelarae

*Would love to have a copy*

I am struggling with how to bill for just the view of a graft (not including coronary angiography).


----------



## glenda6900

Jim Pawloski said:


> Are you just looking for the new cath lab codes, or do you want the interventional codes also?
> 
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC



Jim,

Would it be possible to give me a copy of your encounters.  I have a couple that I have but would like to compare.  I would be glad to send mine if you are interested.  Just let me know.  

Thanks,
Glenda

glenda@medical-billingservice.com   304-723-6040


----------



## carole0403

Jim:  Just saw your post.  I would really appreciate a copy of your 2011 cardiac and intervention billing sheet as well.  What a find!

Thanks,
carole


----------



## Bellaboo

Would really appreciate a copy also
Thanks! email is jac@cardioassoc.org


----------



## jbreen

May I please have a copy too?
Jennifer.colen@hma.com
Thanks!


----------



## KSchieber

Could you send them to me too, that would be so appreciated. Thanks.
kschieber@tamc.org


----------



## jwilsonwkona

could you please forward both to me to jwilson@wkona.net

thanks!!!!


----------



## s.greene.cpc

can you please send both to me also.  sgree@lexclin.com.   Thanks


----------



## manda12

i too would like to have a copy! thanks a lot. this will really help my office. my email is amanda.solomon@jax.ufl.edu


----------



## Jim Pawloski

Remember


----------



## Jim Pawloski

carole0403 said:


> Jim:  Just saw your post.  I would really appreciate a copy of your 2011 cardiac and intervention billing sheet as well.  What a find!
> 
> Thanks,
> carole



send me your e-mail and you'll have it.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## nortega

I would be interested in having a copy of both of those forms as well. I have started editing our form and would like to compare Thank you so much. My email is nortega@dcprocode.com


----------



## 01029287

*New cath codes w/ inj*

i would benefit from having it all too.  Frm old to new w/ inj codes. Please  suzanne.jones@csmem.com.
Thanks Big Time!


----------



## lucymoon

Jim Pawloski said:


> Are you just looking for the new cath lab codes, or do you want the interventional codes also?
> 
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


Hello...I am not sure about the new codes-could you please send me a copy. I would really appreciate any help. Thanks
luzluna@uic.edu


----------



## JJaggers

*Billing Sheets*

Hi, Can you please send me a copy as well? Thank you so much!

julie.rogerson@mmpcinc.com

Julie


----------



## newellj

*2011 crosswalk*

Hello I have asked for this before and didnt get a response. Can you please email me the 2011 crosswalk sheet. It would be greatly appreciated.
janice.newell@snhmc.org


----------



## chuffman

*Christine Huffman CCS-P*



Jim Pawloski said:


> Are you just looking for the new cath lab codes, or do you want the interventional codes also?
> 
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC



Jim 

our office would appreicate a peripheral code crossover as well as a cath worksheet with 2011 codes.

Thanks 
Christine Huffman
573-587-9474


----------



## lngast

I would love to get a copy of the crosswalk as well if its not too late.  Thank you in advance.  You can send it to Lngast@doctorsadvantage.com.


----------



## MOSS1

I, too, would like to see what others are using for billing sheets and crosswalk sheets.  Thanks!

MOSS1@bresnan.net


----------



## cawthon1

Would you please send me a copy of the billing sheeets also.
Thank you,
gimger.morgan@unthsc.edu


----------



## asims2008

Would you mind sending me a copy as well? I would greatly appreciate it! My information is below! Thank you!

Ashley Rebecca Sims, CPC-A
Apex Cardiology
731-423-8200
Email: asims6371@gmail.com


----------



## jamaclaims

Would you please send me a copy of the billing sheets too. Thank you.

Ramon Jardiolin
ramonj@jamaclaims.com


----------



## Jackie Forsyth

*Heart Cath Coding*

 I would like a list of procedures for heart caths and injections also.  Please send to jackie.cva@centurytel.net     Thank you very much


----------



## Kpalinkas91582

I would love a copy also k_palinkas91582@hotmail.com
Thank you.


----------



## angier

Hi not sure if what you're providing is a crosswalk of old to new. In either case, I would like to see if you wouldn't mind sending me a copy. 

angiel_usa@hotmail.com

Thank you!!!


----------



## Rochelle Fillyaw

I would love to have a copy also. I am new to Cardio.  I would greatly appreciate.
Pamla.VanLeer@LPNT.net


----------



## Itcoder09

Jim,
we really would appreciate your 2011 peripheral code crossover as well as a cath worksheet.
thank you
office@mycardiomd.com


----------



## stgregor

Jim,

I would also love to see your updated charge tickets/billing sheets for peripheral and cardiac. stacy at gregorymedicalconsulting dot com


----------



## sfinnegan

*2011 cardiac cath and IR codes*



Jim Pawloski said:


> Are you just looking for the new cath lab codes, or do you want the interventional codes also?
> 
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC



Hi Jim,

I would love a copy of both the cardiac cath and IR codes/cross walk/billing sheets. 

My email is susan.finnegan@va.gov

Thank you very much,

Susan


----------



## suecganti

can you please send me a copy of the same too. My email is suecganti@abcmed.info.


----------



## suecganti

*2011 cardiac cath new codes*

Jim
can you please send me the new 2011 cath code sheets and also peripheral vascular code sheets and cross walk?  I truly appreciate your help. My mail is: suecganti@abcmed.info    Thanks


----------



## suecganti

melissawoodscpc said:


> Would it be possible for you send that also to me?


Hi
I would truly appreciate if you can send me that chart showing the cath code changes chart. My email is suecganti@abcmed.info, and ph is 7148436789.


----------



## dravekar

Could you please send me a copy of both codes as well at dravekar@yahoo.com. Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## deeva456

Hi Jim,

May I also have a copy of the cardiology and interventional billing sheets you have?  I was just assigned the task of redoing our billing forms.  My email address is valenzd1@sutterhealth.org.

Thank you!

Dolores


----------



## sfuncannon

Would someone please share the billing sheets with me?
Thank you,
Sandy


----------



## johnnalynn

*Cardiac Cath Sheets*

I would also appreciate a copy of these sent to my email: ferrellj@wuvh.com.

It will be greatly appreciated and much used!  

Thanks in advance,
Johnna


----------



## jessicabrady

Can you please send a link of that sheet to jessicab@aimgdocs.com too please, thank you!!


----------



## talwell

Jim Pawloski said:


> Are you just looking for the new cath lab codes, or do you want the interventional codes also?
> 
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC



We have got cross walks and everything for the cardiac caths but I was interested in seeing your sheets for your docs.....Also I dont know if you would but would you by chance also have the New Vascular codes on a charge sheet for your docs?

My email is tlalwell@health-partners.org

Thank you,

Traci


----------



## prallapalli

Can I have a copy of this please ? My email is prallapalli@gmail.com.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## kpoppell

*cardiac billing sheets 2011*

We would love to see your billing sheets for the new cardiac cath codes as well.  Please send to ppeacock@colquittregional.com if you can.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Jim Pawloski

johnnalynn said:


> I would also appreciate a copy of these sent to my email: ferrellj@wuvh.com.
> 
> It will be greatly appreciated and much used!
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Johnna



Can you check your e-mail address?  I tried to send you the sheets, but it got rejected.


----------



## pglazener

*Billing sheets*

I would like a copy as well.  My email address is pglazener@goodhealthfinancial.com


----------



## C.orona

*cardiology 2011*

any info would be VERY appreciated!

orcnn3@aol.com


Thanks in advance!


----------



## mcunningham@albemarlehealth.org

Is it too late for me to jump in?  I need this information also.  Thanks.
mcunningham@albemarlehealth.org


----------



## Jim Pawloski

mcunningham@albemarlehealth.org said:


> Is it too late for me to jump in?  I need this information also.  Thanks.
> mcunningham@albemarlehealth.org



Last one!


----------



## T_winfrey

I would love a copy of both also....  terri.winfrey@cerner.com

Thanks


----------



## bennieyoung

*Cardiology Billing Sheets*

Is it still possible for you to email it to me as well?  bennieyoung@hotmail.com


----------



## njs1221

Could you please email me a copy also: 
Normajhumphrey@gmail.com

Thanks, 
Norma


----------



## NESmith

I would love a set too. Email durango1@tampabay.rr.com. Thanks


----------



## kochoa2004

Would you mind forwarding me a copy as well?  Thank you in advance.  kochoa@cshp.net

Kerry Ochoa, CPC


----------



## thelms

*charge sheets*



Jim Pawloski said:


> Are you just looking for the new cath lab codes, or do you want the interventional codes also?
> 
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC



I know you must be absolutely done with emailing your example charge sheets, however do you know of any links or pages that could help me?
Thanks 
Teena Helms/PMSI
mhelms@pmsiforlife.com


----------



## pamsridharan

*Use of G0278 and G0269*

Can these two codes be billed with LHC, RHC or L&R HC?


----------



## Christieks17

*Help with Cardiac catheterization and MPI*

The documentation is as follows:  Based on patient's body habitus 
attempted radial approach and despite successfully accessing the right radial 
artery on multiple occasions with good flow, we were unable to advance the wire. 
The decision was made to proceed with MPI 

Can anyone help me with the correct CPT code?


----------



## Bartlett Coder

I would love a copy also.  Would you email to vwashburn@westclinic.com please?


----------



## rphil429

*2011 cardiac cath and vascular billing sheets*

I would love to get a copy also , my email address is cbcspecialists@yahoo.com. I appreciate this very much.


----------



## bennieyoung

Could I have them as well?  bennieyoung@hotmail.com
Thanks so much!


----------



## Jim Pawloski

bennieyoung said:


> Could I have them as well?  bennieyoung@hotmail.com
> Thanks so much!



I'll get them to you tomorrow
Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## czomack

*czomack*

Hi Jim,  Could you send me a copy of the billing sheets?  Thank you!  czomack@wakemed.org


----------



## Eileen DeFeo

Hello Jim,
Can you also send me a copy of the Cardiac Cath billing sheets? thank you so much for all your help! edefeo@atlanticare.org


----------



## jat1291

*Cardiac cath codes*

Would someone please send me the list as well?  This has been a hot topic at my office.
juan.troy@wellpoint.com


----------



## amym

Please forward a copy to amymujkic@yahoo.com if not too much trouble.  Thanks.


----------



## dmm4331

*card. cath 2011*

I would like a set as well - michald@ccf.org


----------



## mking

Jim, I also would like a copy of the cath codes and intervention codes if you have time.  skmkfla@yahoo.comThank you so much!


----------



## Lschipritt

*Cath code sheet*

Would you also kindly send me a copy of both, we just attended a seminar and have become totally lost.  Lschipritt@caccllc.com


----------



## coders_rock!

Jim Pawloski said:


> Could you check the e-mail address you sent me.  I'm having trouble sending it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim



Hi Jim, I have seen many of your post & eager to say that you know your stuff. I would like to know are there any resources you can send me regarding Cardiology? I am assigned to a variety of specialties & it's the one that's giving me the most trouble. In addition, I am interested in learning everything I can so I can earn my CCC.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jim Pawloski

coders_rock! said:


> Hi Jim, I have seen many of your post & eager to say that you know your stuff. I would like to know are there any resources you can send me regarding Cardiology? I am assigned to a variety of specialties & it's the one that's giving me the most trouble. In addition, I am interested in learning everything I can so I can earn my CCC.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Dr.Z's book on Interventional Cardiology and Radiology is what I use for my main reference guide.  It's a little $$$ but worth every dollar.  Check it out at Zhealthpublishing.com
Good luck,
Jim


----------



## Cindygau

*cath sheets*



Jim Pawloski said:


> Are you just looking for the new cath lab codes, or do you want the interventional codes also?
> 
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC



I would love to get a copy of your new cath sheets, both for cath and intervention
my email is cynthia.gautreau@infirmaryhealth.org, thank you so much for you help

Thank you
Cynthia Gautreau, CPC


----------



## heidi3

I wouldn't mind a copy if you have a portal web you can attache


----------



## kanchi_pateldn@yahoo.com

*New coder*

Hi
   Jim can you also help me and send me the update for cardiology cath billing i would appreciate my email is primeheart40@yahoo.com. Thanks


----------



## tlaubhan

*Cath Sheets*

Jim, 

I would love to get a copy of your new cath sheets, both for cath and radiology intervention.  My email is tlaubhan@suncoastmed.com



Thanks, 
Tami Laubhan, CPC


----------



## mvasquez

I would love a copy also! Mvasquez@hdpcmg.com  Thank You!!!!


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com

I would appreciate a copy of both sheets Thanks Nancy


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com

I would appreciate a copy of both sheets also. My email is nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com Thanks so much Nancy


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com

Thank you so much!


----------



## laxmi

Can I you please email the billing sheets too? laxmi@ehfs.net


----------



## rlj99w

I am just starting in the cardiology field and would greatly appreciate if you could send them to me also. r_juhas@yahoo.com   Many Thanks!


----------



## yayasjfp

Jim
I would like to see your billing sheets for new cath lab codes and the interventional codes also.

jfpias@bellsouth.net


----------



## bmcduo2

Could you email me these Cardiac Cath lab and interventional coding sheets too? barbara.mcdougal@fhmmc.org


----------



## ahoward

I would be interested as well anne@hallresource.com


----------



## nrichard

*I'm new to this area of coding.*

Could you please send me a copy of this too?
Thanks in advance.
Nichole.Richard@hcahealthcare.com


----------

